# What is the best business bank in Dubai for small sized business ?



## ExpatFR (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello,

What is the best business bank in Dubai for small sized business ?

Low fees, easy internet banking, good call center and reactivity, customer care, etc.

Creative zone want us to open an account with marshreq, what do you think about this bank please ?

Thanks.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I work with Mashreq, NOOR, EmiratesNBD and ADIB for our SME start ups, they are all good, I think Mashreq got voted best bank for SME's recently, if thats anything to go by.


----------

